# Bronze/Gold Lipstick



## novellastar (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been wanting a bronze/goldy lipstick which is pigmented to suit a NC40 skin tone.

  	Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 5, 2011)

Take a look at Iman's Jaguar.  Not too sure, though, Jaguar runs kind of dark.  Oh, yeah, I think she does make one called Sheer Gold or something like that.  Back in the day I used to wear Sheer Iced Tea, which might have worked for you, but don't know if it's still around.


----------

